# Got some work done o the Mill



## jarhead (May 10, 2022)

Was able to get the machines wired and used the mill first, have only had them 3 weeks.

The lathe was rockin around too much so I made some outriggers for each end and moved the pads outboard a little over 4" each.

Not a big deal for a project but it has been 22+ years since I ran a mill. No DRO, so 85 turns of the crank to the outboard hole, lol.

My next project will be modifying an old English Record vise to accept SAE jaws.
Joe


----------



## Dabbler (May 11, 2022)

I'd say you are  well on your way!


----------

